# חוות אלנבי + איזיווד = קומבינה???



## filfilonet1 (12/8/13)

חוות אלנבי + איזיווד = קומבינה??? 
שלום לכולם
אני חייבת לשתף בנושא שמכביד עליי מאוד - אני וארוסי מתכננים חתונה בדקה ה- 90 ובודקים אפשרות דרך איזי ווד.
בשיחת הטלפון הראשונה שלי לחוות אלנבי *שלא נערכה דרך איזיווד* אמרו לי שהמחיר ליום שישי בצהריים הוא 280 ש"ח.

אחרי שהיינו במקום דרך איזיווד ונוכחנו שהתאריך האחרון שנשאר הוא ערב חג(!) מה שמאלץ חתונה רפורמית (אח שלי לא אהב את זה בכלל) - פתאום מורן אמרה שהם הקפיצו את המחיר ל- 300 ש"ח למנה - *והרי ערב חג / דקה 90 / תאריך אחרון שנשאר* - כל אלו אמורים להוזיל עלויות לא???

אנחנו מרגישים שאיזיווד וחוות אלנבי עושים יד אחד בשביל לעלות את המחיר

סביר להניח שלאור ההתנהגות הלא יפה הזאת נרד משניהם

אבל ממש חשוב לי לקבל דעות של אנשים שהתנסו עם השניים הללו


----------



## uva verde (12/8/13)

אנחנו לא התחתנו דרכם אבל 
חבר כן וסבל כל רגע מהם (איזיווד). הוא סיפר שעשו לו מלאאאא בעיות והם ממש לא היו זולים יותר מאשר לארגן את כל החתונה לבד

בכלל למה ללכת לחברה כזאת שמארגנת לך את החתונה? כל הכיף זה לארגן בעצמכם!
נכון לפעמים זה טיפה כאב ראש אבל זה חלק מההנאה לדעתי


----------



## filfilonet1 (12/8/13)

רק בשביל להוזיל עלויות - לא שום סיבה אחרת


----------



## uva verde (12/8/13)

אם זה רק בשביל זה אז 
זה ממש לא מומלץ
בדיוק עכשיו ראיתי מישהי (HadarGulash) שכתבה כאן על הסיפור שלה עם איזיווד

תראי, כל מחיר שהם מציעים לך אפשר לקבל בסופו של דבר גם מהאולם או מכל ספק אחר
תמיד אפשר להתמקח
תמיד יש ספקים שיהיו מוכנים לקבל מזומן ללא חשבונית ואז זה מוריד לך משמעותית את המחיר...
חבל לעשות הכל דרך חברה שכובלת אותך עם ספקים מסויימים ...


----------



## orangeada (12/8/13)

אני חושבת שאיזיווד לא באמת חוסכת כאב ראש 
אבהיר כי לא השתמשתי בשירותיהם אז אני לא מדברת מניסיון אישי, 
אבל ממה שהבנתי- בסופו של דבר את קונה שירותים אצלם בתור "חבילה" ולא יודעת מה המחיר של כל דבר בנפרד וגם לא יכולה לבחור איזה ספק שבא לך. ואני חושבת שזה בכלל לא כזה נכון להציג את ארגוני החתונה ככאלה נוראים... זה באמת לא נורא ואפילו קצת כיף!

אישית אנחנו עשינו סקר שוק לגבי כל ספק, ובסוף מצאנו ספקים שיצאנו מרוצים מהם (לפחות בנתיים, טרם סיימנו לקבל תמונות וכו') גם מבחינת המחיר וגם האופי, חויה וכו'. 
ספק שלא היה נראה לי מבחינת אחד הפרמטרים (וצלמים למשל ביררתי עם הרבה מהם במייל כך שלא היתי צריכה להתרוצץ ולהפגש וכו') פשוט פסלתי.
בסופו של דבר- זה לא נראה לי משנה אם את תבחרי ותפגשי כל אחד בנפרד או דרך איזיווד. 

פשוט באיזיווד יש אשליה פסיכולוגית, לטעמי, שזה כאילו קל יותר כי מישהו מתאם עבורך, שובר את הראש בשבילך וכו'. אישית אני אוהבת לפעול במישרין ונגד מתווכים ש"גוזרים" קופון זה או אחר..


----------



## uva verde (13/8/13)

ממש נכון!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (12/8/13)

אנחנו חתמנו עם איזיווד בסוף, אבל אני מסכימה 
שהם לא בהכרח חוסכים עלויות, בטח לא אם יש לכם כוח להתמקח. 
אנחנו פשוט שונאים אירגונים, חיפושים, להתקשר לספקים וכו', אז השירות שהם מספקים מאד נוח לנו. וגם לנו אגב הם עשו קצת כאב ראש עם התאריכים והמחירים... בהתחלה אמרו שיש תאריך פנוי בזמן שרצינו, במחיר שהיה לנו סביר, ואז פתאום הוא נתפס והיה רק תאריך אחר שעלה הרבה יותר, וכשאמרנו להם שהתאריך השני יקר לנו מידי ולא מתאים פתאום התאריך המקורי התפנה שוב... קצת מעצבן, אבל בסוף הסתדרנו.


----------



## orangeada (12/8/13)

נשמע שגם איתם צריך להתמקח ולעמוד על שלך...


----------



## PooKiPsiT (12/8/13)

לא הייתה כוונה להתמקח בכל אופן... 
מבחינתנו זה או כן או לא. כשאמרנו להם שיקר לנו מידי ואי אפשר לרגע לא חשבנו שיש סיכוי שפתאום התאריך המקורי יתפנה. רק בדיעבד הבנו שאולי ניסו לשגע אותנו קצת.


----------



## josie1986 (12/8/13)

בהחלט צריך ורצוי להתמקח איתם 
גם אנחנו נדרשנו לזה בדרך כלשהי.
יש על כך פירוט בקרדיטים שלי.


----------



## Bobbachka (12/8/13)

קרה לי עם איזיווד ואולם אחר... 
היה הפרש כ-זה גדול בין המחיר של איזיווד למחיר שהוצע לנו באולם שלא דרך איזיווד (הם לא קלטו שהגענו מאיזיווד ופשוט נתנו לנו הצעה חדשה) שזה היה ממש מביך.


----------



## FayeV (12/8/13)

החוויה שלי משני המקומות 
אנחנו סגרנו עם איזיווד חבילת ספקים בלבד, והיינו מאוד מאוד מרוצים, אבל בהחלט קראתי כאן חוות דעת לא נעימות עליהם כשזה מגיע לחבילה כולה.
בנוגע לחוות אלנבי  - ראינו את המקום דרך איזיווד, והאמת שלא מאוד התרשמנו, במיוחד לא מסגנון השיווק שלהם (להגיד שמחיר לא כולל מלא דברים ואז לזרוק אותם למחיר המנה כ'פינוק').
היכן אתה חושבים על לסגור עכשיו?


----------



## filfilonet1 (14/8/13)

זאת ההחלטה שנפלה 
1. אחרי בדיקה מדוקדקת ומקיפה הסתבר לנו שאיזיווד *מייקרים* את המחיר ולא מוזילים אותו !! הם בהחלט מקבלים מהאולם מחיר זול יותר עבורם אבל את כל הרווח לוקחים אליהם ולא משאירים כלום לזוג
2. לכל הסקנים - אחרי בדיקה מקיפה שעשינו, מותר להתחתן בערבי חג - אבל אסור להתחתן בהושענה רבה כי זה נחשב חול המועד ובחול המועד אסור להתחתן כי לא לערבב שמחה ושמחה.


----------



## פ ר פ ר ל ב ן1 (12/8/13)

למה שלא תשלחי מישהו שיקבל הצעת מחיר 
לאותו היום ואז תשווי


----------



## Raspail (12/8/13)

מי אמר שאי אפשר להתחתן בערב חג? 
חתונה אורתודכסית הכוונה.... ערב חג זה כמו חתונת יום שישי בצהריים.

ולגבי איזיווד - אנחנו גם חשבנו לסגור דרך איזיווד בהתחלה, אבל התרשמנו שאין הוזלה משמעותית (או בכלל) דרכם, מה גם שחוסר השקיפות לגבי פירוט המחירים בחבילה מקשה מאד על ההשוואה...

אני לא חושבת שזו קומבינה עם חוות אלנבי, אבל מאד יכול להיות שפשוט יש חוסר סנכרון בינם לבין האולם (כלומר אם הבנתי נכון יש להם איזשהו מחיר מחירון קבוע שכולל כל מיני פרמטרים ולא בהכרח הם מתייעצים עם האולם לפני שהם נותנים מחירים, כי כשאנחנו היינו שם חלק מהצעות המחיר בנו לנו על המקום).

בשורה התחתונה הם אנשי מכירות ממולחים אפילו עוד יותר מאנשי המכירות של האולמות עצמם, ואני באופן אישי העדפתי בכל מה שקשור להצעות מחיר ולשירותים לדבר ישירות עם מי שמספק אותם ולא דרך מתווך צד ג'.


----------



## song4me (13/8/13)

ערב חג אינו כמו שישי בצהרים 
אסור לערוך חתונות בערבי חג
http://www.he.chabad.org/library/article_cdo/aid/811354


----------



## Raspail (13/8/13)

אבל זה לא נכון 
אנחנו רצינו להתחתן בערב שבועות ולא הייתה בעיה, וגם אמרו לנו שבערב סוכות אין בעיה ואפילו שמעתי על חתונה דתית שנערכה בערב ראש השנה... וגם כתוב באתר של הרבנות שבערב חג ושישי אפשר לערוך חופות עד 13:00 והמסקנה המתבקשת היא שאין איסור (אלא אולי בערב חג ספציפי מסויים)...


----------



## Raspail (13/8/13)

ואפילו התקשרתי עכשיו לרבנות ירושלים 
(שמחמירה יותר במקרים כאלה) ודיברתי עם כבוד רב כלשהו ונאמר לי מפורשות ומספר פעמים שניתן להתחתן בערב חג, בכל ערב חג, ללא איסורים, הגבלות או תנאים מיוחדים מלבד קיום  טקס החתונה עד הצהריים כמו שנהוג בימי שישי.


----------



## siv48 (15/8/13)

חתונה בערב חג 
היי,
אנחנו מתחתנים בערב חג שני של סוכות (הושענה רבא) - יוצא השנה ב 25/9
בעיקרון אסור להתחתן ביום זה מכיוון שזה ערבוב של שמחה בשמחה (חשבתי שזה סתם משפט שאומרים ולא ציווי, חח)
אנחנו פותרים את זה על ידי חתונה ברבנות כשבועיים לפני החתונה , וחופה חילונית שתיערך על ידי חבר בחתונה עצמה.

בכל ערב חג אחר, אין בכלל בעיה להתחתן, זה כמו שישי


----------



## filfilonet1 (19/8/13)

איזה מגניב! 
גם אנחנו מתחתנים בהושענא רבה (חשבתי שרק אני מוזרה ). האם הבחור שמחתן אותכם הוא רק חבר בלי קשר ליהדות?


----------



## siv48 (20/8/13)

רק חבר


----------



## ranko6 (12/8/13)

אין מתנות חינם -איזיווד לא באמת חוסכת בעלויות 
שני חברים שלנו התחתנו דרכם ב 7 בת אביב, אני הייתי שם באירועים אחרים
והאירוע שלהם היה שונה מאוד, המנות והמבחר של האוכל היה קטן משמעותית
בנוסף דחפו להם כל מיני תוספות כמו תוספת של 2500 ש"ח על משקאות אנרגיה וקאווה  (???) + תוספת על עמדת אפטר פרטי
בסוף החתונה יצאה להם מאוד יקרה


----------



## oritdar1983 (13/8/13)

חתונה ברגע האחרון - המלצה חמה 
היי 
בן זוגי ואני החלטנו לעשות חתונה ברגע האחרון ( סגרנו מקום בשבוע שעבר ) והחתונה עוד חודש וזה רק בשביל לחסוך כמה שיותר בהוצאות.
לנו אין שום ניסיון עם איזיווד,אנחנו עושים הכל לבד אבל אני חייבת להודות שזה ממש מוזיל את ההוצאות בצורה משמעותית מאוד ( אבל מאוד ...

לי אישית, נשמע שכל הסיפור עם חברה שמארגנת חתונה וכאילו לא גוזרת עלייך קופון קצת לא אמין, שוב זאת דעתי...אבל מהניסיון שלי כשהגענו למקום שמאוד רוצה לסגור תאריך קרוב הם מוכנים לחתוך עלויות בצורה רצינית ולו רק שהתאריך לא יישאר להם פנוי, כנ"ל לגבי כל הספקים שמעדיפים להוריד אחוזי רווח משמעותיים ורק לעבוד באותו יום.

( גם אנחנו קיבלנו הצעה מחוות אלנבי, אני יכולה לבדוק מה ההצעה הראשונית הייתה אם את רוצה..)

מקווה שעזרתי


----------



## ל ל ה (14/8/13)

אנחנו גם סגרנו חודש וחצי לפני : )) 
לנו זה הוזיל רק את האולם - שזו ההוצאה המשמעותית אבל לא בכל המקומות יורדים במחיר.. 
אבל בהחלט איתך בהמלצה לגבי חתונה ברגע האחרון...

בשאר הספקים המחיר לא היה זול יותר (מהקצת שבדקנו).


----------



## shirani821 (13/8/13)

לא חושבת שמדובר על קומבינה... 
לפעמים עלויות משתנות גם... לפעמים תאריך אחרון שיש לו ביקוש המחיר עולה... ואולי באמת על כל מנה יש מרווח קטן למארגן. דרך אגב זה מקובל בתיירות.


----------



## norma jean2 (14/8/13)

חוות אלנבי ואיזיווד.. 
אני ובן זוגי ממש רצינו (ועדיין קצת רוצים) להתחתן בחוות אלנבי. הגענו למקום ושאלנו על חתונה של שישי במאי והמחיר שהם רצו היה מוזגם ברמות אחרות - 345 שקלים למנה!! ואנחנו סטודנטים!! קיצור.. יצרנו קשר עם איזיווד, כי הם עובדים איתם, והם אמרו לנו שאם כבר ניגשנו אל המקום באופן עצמאי הם לא יכולים להתחיל איתם משא ומתן לגבינו, סוג של מחווה מקצועית משו..

ממש התבאסנו כי המחיר באמת , תקנו אותי אם אני טועה, אבל לא הגיוני בעליל. אבל הבנו שאם ניצור איתם קשר סמוך יותר תאריך , ייתכן ונקבל מחיר טוב יותר.. 
עכשיו לפי מה שאת מספרת, זה לא בטוח בכלל.. כי גם 300 לדקה ה-90, לטעמי, זה המון המון כסף.. לא??


----------



## filfilonet1 (14/8/13)

תשובה 
300 ש"ח ליום שישי נשמע לי המון!!!
ולדעתי בטוח שסמוך לתאריך יורידו לכם במחיר
אין לכם מה להתבאס שבאיזיווד לא מקבלים אותכם כי *בוודאות* - ואני אחת שבודקת בפינצטה - הם לוקחים מחירים גבוהים יותר!!

בכל אופן אני ממש ממליצה על המקום - האוכל האווירה - הכל מאוד מיוחד ופסטורלי


----------



## norma jean2 (14/8/13)

tאלנבי 
המקום הוא מעולה, אין מה להגיד.. אבל הבעיה היא שאני לא מסוגלת לחכות לדקה התשעים, במיוחד לא בעניין של סגירת מקום. חוצמזה יש רק שני ימי שישי במאי שניתן להתחתן בהם אז זה  בכלל לחיות על הקצה..חח.. וקצת קשה לי עם זה.


----------



## filfilonet1 (14/8/13)

טוב... 
זה שיקול שלך באמת - אבל 300 זה המון לדעתי (!)
אם יהיה יוני לא לא טוב?


----------



## Raspail (14/8/13)

תשמעי זה נחשב מקום יקר מה לעשות 
כבר לפני יותר משנה שבדקנו יום שישי בחוות אלנבי זה היה יותר מ-300 ש"ח למנה (דרך איזיווד!)...
אל תתבאסו שלא פניתם דרך איזיווד כי זה היה מוריד לכם לכל היותר כמה שקלים ובוודאי שלא מוריד אתכם מ-300 למנה...
בדקה ה-90 סוגרים רק אם יש נכונות מלאה להתפשר על התאריך ואין סיכוי שתצליחי למצוא בדקה ה-90 יום שישי פנוי במאי שזה חודש הביקוש לימי שישי.
עצתי היא שתחפשו מקום שיותר יתאים לכם לכיס.


----------



## uva verde (14/8/13)

מלגת חתונה לסטודנטים 
בדיוק היום במקרה נתקלתי באתר הזה
http://www.studentimnissaim.com/promotion.php

לא הכרתי אותו עד עכשיו אבל אולי שווה לברר מה הם מציעים...


----------



## afrikana (15/8/13)

ממליצה עליהם בחום! 
סגרתי דרכם גם את הגן וגם את הצלמת, בהנחות יפות מאוד (ומשניהם אני סופר סופר מרוצה).


----------

